# WCG-TPU Challenge - Game Giveaway



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

Better late than never, right?  We'll keep this short and sweet, as time has not been my own.  Game Giveaway open to all those participating in the WCG May Challenge.  










*Requirements: *To qualify, you must be an active WCG/F@H team member having returned results each day of the challenge. Members of the Folding Team are welcomed to join too! 

*The Deal and How to Enter:* Similar to last time, games are available each day. Enter for 2 games each day, and the winners will be drawn the following day. In addition, we will be trying to throw out a couple of bigger titles, and those winners will be drawn at the end of the giveaway.

*Closing Time: *Let's plan to end this around the end of the Challenge, a few days yet 

*Random Drawing: *Drawings will be done randomly via a Giveaway Manager program by @FordGT90Concept!



Huge THANKS to all our contributors to this giveaway! @Norton, @xvi, @TRWOV, @theonedub, @thebluebumblebee  


And Great Work everyone, keep the crunching going strong!


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

*Day 1*








*Colin McRae Rally*
*Dead Island Riptide - *3 copies @theonedub
*Euro Truck Simulator 2 - *@TRWOV
*Murdered Soul Suspect*
*Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi*
*Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising*
*Retro City Rampage*
*Trine 2: The Complete Story - *@TRWOV
*
*
*Lifeless*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 27, 2016)

would like to enter for Colin McRae Rally


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

Busy Friday, amirite?


----------



## stinger608 (May 27, 2016)

Awesome of you @manofthem to have yet another amazing giveaway for the challenge!

Put me in for *Lifeless *and *Dead Island Riptide*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 27, 2016)

my rig wasnt set to run at startup  i lost some points.  Corrected that this morning at 6 am


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2016)

@manofthem Thanks for hosting yet another awesome game giveaway 

put me down for* Murdered Soul Suspect *and* Colin McRae Rally *if it's not too late.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

T-Bob said:


> put me down for* Murdered Soul Suspect *and* Colin McRae Rally *if it's not too late.



Definitely not too late! Drawings won't be til the end of the night, probably late around midnight or so EST. 

I'm really wiped out which is why it took me so long to get this thread going, but I'll do my best with with keeping it updated.


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2016)

*Day 2*







*Abyss Odyssey *- @TRWOV
*Back to the Future
Civ V* - @xvi
*Dawn of War II: Retribution *- @TRWOV
*Dirt Showdown
Humble Ubisoft Bundle *- @jboydgolfer
*Mafia 2 *- @thebluebumblebee
*STRIDER
Ultimate General Gettysburg*



Sorry guys, will have to put off winners til tomorrow.  Just wiped out, so happy the weekend is here.  Have a great night, keep on crunching


----------



## T-Bob (May 28, 2016)

I'll try for *Dirt Showdown* this time


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 28, 2016)

I'd like to be in for CiV. My friends have been trying to get me to join them for a while.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 28, 2016)

i would like to enter for Strider


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2016)

Yeah, long night last night... Got home and pretty much just got right in bed and was knocked out 

So we'll get the last day set later today. Sorry for the delay


----------



## xvi (May 29, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, long night last night... Got home and pretty much just got right in bed and was knocked out


I know the feeling.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2016)

*Day 3 -  Finale! *


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2016)

I apologize to everyone, this giveaway didn't go exactly as I had hoped. Far too occupied with so many things that this suffered, but I hope that you'll all forgive me! 


So let's end with a new release that should be sure to make someone happy.

The plan is...

Tomorrow we'll draw winners for our games from the past few days, and then in 2 nights we'll draw winners for our main prize, Doom. That should give everyone plenty of time to get in on it!


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2016)

Put me down for DOOM, thanks.


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 30, 2016)

Please put me down for Doom if still available.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2016)

entering for Doom


----------



## medi01 (May 30, 2016)

Interested in Euro Truck / Trine 2.

Or, well, Doom if it's too late for the above.

PS
Didn't quite get what else I need to do to participate... ^^


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2016)

Doom will be available probably through tomorrow night. Tonight I plan to get the other games given out, and then let Doom ride for the extra time to give everyone a chance to get in on it. 



medi01 said:


> Interested in Euro Truck / Trine 2.
> 
> Or, well, Doom if it's too late for the above.
> 
> ...



To participate in this game giveaway, you had to be crunching or folding during the WCG Challenge that just ended yesterday.


----------



## stinger608 (May 30, 2016)

Sweet!!! add me in for the Doom drawing @manofthem


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> To participate in this game giveaway, you had to be crunching or folding during the WCG Challenge that just ended yesterday.



do I not qualify for my rig not returning results 2 days?


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> do I not qualify for my rig not returning results 2 days?



Pfft, don't be silly. You're in buddy


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Pfft, don't be silly. You're in buddy



Awesome, I know i havent been the cruncher of old days, but i intend on running the rest of the year on the i5 2400


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2016)

Put me down for doom bud. Also don't worry about how much time I literally takes you for this giveaway. Enjoy time with your family and get back to this later when things settle down.


----------



## T-Bob (May 30, 2016)

I agree with @ThE_MaD_ShOt take care of you and yours. We'll still be here


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 30, 2016)

ah Missed this one


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> ah Missed this one



You're good to go - get your name in ASAP on the goodies you want to get in on.

Thanks to @manofthem for setting up another nice giveaway!


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 30, 2016)

I am in for Doom also .

I was just enjoying our rare Latvian summer this weekend... a place without network coverage almost. Off the PC and gadgets.


----------



## theonedub (May 31, 2016)

Back to the Future and Strider please, my good man.


----------



## TRWOV (May 31, 2016)

I want to say in for Doom but it will surely just stay on my queue for quite a long time so I'm going to pass and let people with enough time to actually play try and get it.


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2016)

Matt, you know I'm not usually in on the games, but.....

put me in for Doom please


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Doom will be available probably through tomorrow night. Tonight I plan to get the other games given out, and then let Doom ride for the extra time to give everyone a chance to get in on it.



Instead of making excuses yet again, let's just say that we'll draw winners tonight for some games, and maybe give Doom  day to ride.

Thanks for the patience!


----------



## xvi (May 31, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I was just enjoying our rare Latvian summer this weekend... a place without network coverage almost. Off the PC and gadgets.
> 
> View attachment 75076


That's going to be a stark contrast to Doom if you win.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for the patience!


Sorry, all out.  I'm cutting your pay in half!


----------



## peche (May 31, 2016)

Euro truck still available?
can i enter for it?

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2016)

peche said:


> Euro truck still available?
> can i enter for it?
> 
> Regards,



You're added in, not too late yet.



In fact, let's make this a last call before tonight. Last chance to get in on the goodness.


----------



## peche (May 31, 2016)

manofthem said:


> You're added in, not too late yet.


thanks sir!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok guys, I'm sorry about this but I need one more day.  Not going to bore you with all my troubles, but they're preventing me from having the energy to finish this bad boy up.

Fear not, games are ready to be given out.  Now I just need some time and energy to get myself ready   Off to bed now 



Tomorrow everyone, tomorrow is a new day! 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry, all out.  I'm cutting your pay in half!



After this, I'm going to get docked again... and soon, I'll be paying you


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

I'll be back in a few minutes with some winners!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

Here we go....
*







Back to the Future
@theonedub



Civ V
@bubbleawsome



Colin McRae Rally 
@AlienIsGOD 



Dead Island Riptide
@stinger608



Dirt Showdown
@T-Bob



Euro Truck Sim 2
@peche



Murdered: Soul Suspect 
@T-Bob



Strider
@theonedub






Lifeless
@stinger608 
  





Doom! 
@t_ski
  *​





Well there you have it, finally some winners. Congrats on everybody that won, and apologies to those that didn't, mostly to those that entered for Doom.  Again I'm sorry for the delay with this 

I'l be sending out some PMs with redemption instructions, but that will probably be tomorrow; I'm still beat and need to get my head 

edit; everyone has been PM'd, either their Steam keys or further instructions.  thanks all! 


Thanks to everyone for their hard work during the Challenge and for landing us in 2nd Place, a might fine win for us!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 3, 2016)

@peche YGPM


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## theonedub (Jun 3, 2016)

@stinger608 should already have you on steam, I'll send Dead Island tomorrow directly


----------



## t_ski (Jun 3, 2016)

*WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*








 Thanks Matt! ​


----------



## peche (Jun 3, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> @peche YGPM


thanks sir! im trying to activate from work! my gaming rig is having some ip conflicts so remote connection us fucked  , i' ll be confirming on some minutes ! thanks for suck amazing game, also thanks all the people involved here! all the winners and organization!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

Everybody should be getting squared away now._ If anyone should encounter an issue,_ please let me know ASAP and I'll do what I can to help. Otherwise I'll assume that all is well and be ready to close this out. 

Thanks again to all for their patience! And a huge *THANKS* to the contributors: @xvi, @theonedub, @TRWOV, @thebluebumblebee, @jboydgolfer, @Norton, @stinger608!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> jboydgolfer is great



my pleasure , sorry i had to  its about time i did one of my Give aways now me thinks ...


----------

